# Fastway Onestep Tandem Axle Wheel Chock



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

During last summer's Western Region Outbackers.com Rally, at Zion National Park in southern Utah, we were joined by representatives from Progress Manufacturing. They are the Provo, Utah company that makes the Equal-i-zer weight distribution and sway control hitch system. Besides being a major sponsor of the rally, the Equal-i-zer folks treated us to an informative presentation on the nuances of sway control and weight distribution when pulling a travel trailer.

They also had a couple of surprises in store for us. While they did hint ahead of time that we were going to be treated to the first public presentation of a couple of new products, they would not let on what they were up to. Try as we might, they maintained their poker faces, and we were left to wait in anticipation!

After their formal presentation, Equal-i-zer representative David Lewis took the wraps off the new stuff. One of the new products they had to show us was a nifty one handed chocking system. A system that could be installed and removed all while standing upright. Whoo hoo! My back was most excited at that prospect, and kept sending rather demanding "Gimmie! Gimmie!" impulses to my brain! Unfortunately, the device was only a prototype at that stage, and at the time, Progress was just showing it to us to gauge our response. My back would have to wait!

Apparently our response was suitably positive - I know they would have sold several right on the spot, had they brought extras along - as the new *Fastway ONEstep* chocking system is now on the market. Last week, Tamara Parker of Progress Manufacturing, sent a production unit for review. I'm happy to report that after having the chance to actually use one, this chock is even cooler than it looked last July. Of course, it was 114 degrees at Zion last July, so everything is cooler now! But I digress&#8230;

The *Fastway ONEstep* weighs in at about eight pounds, and looks to be very solidly constructed. All steel, the unit consists of two opposing chock shoes, connected by pivoting spreader arms and a plastic coated steel carrying cable. Adjusting the unit to fit individual trailers is easily accomplished by removing a single clevis pin, and reinserting in another set of holes. Adjusting the chocks for my Outback took less than two minutes, and required no tools. Adjusting the ONEstep for your trailer is a one-time affair.

Once adjusted, using the chocks is the epitome of simplicity. As the photos below show, placing them is simply a matter of drop, spread, place and stomp. Then simply lay the carrying cable against a tire where it will be easy to reach later.

With a little practice, it's easy to drop and spread the chocks in a single motion...









Push the ONEstep into position between the tires of your trailer...









And step down on the spreader bars to lock the chocks in place...









If you are concerned about the chocks becoming victims of the night,
there are several possibilities for attaching a pad lock that will prevent removal...









The Fastway ONEstep in postiton...









All in all, installation takes about five seconds. Once in place the chocks are very secure and effective, much more so than any chocks that you kick into place.

If installing the chocks was easy, removing them when it's time to head home is almost a non-event. Simply grab the carrying cable and yank, the chocks retract and pull clear of the tires! Depending on how tightly you have the chocks adjusted, you may have to give a pretty stout yank, but still, it doesn't get any easier. Removal time? Do you have a stopwatch that counts in 1/10's of a second?

Removing the ONEstep is a simple one step affair. Just yank the cable!









All in all, I can honestly say this is going to be one really nifty addition to our camping experience. If there is a downside to the *Fastway ONEstep* it's the cost (Isn't that always the case?). At a retail price of $60.95, it's certainly not the cheapest chock around. But I for one have spent more on accessories of lesser value or convenience. And as it is often, um, wet here in the Pacific Northwest, anything that keeps me off the ground is a good thing! I will be venturing out next week to pick up a second ONEstep for the other side of the Outback.

The *Fastway ONEstep* can be purchased from your local Equal-i-zer dealer, or online directly from Progress Manufacturing at www.equalizerhitch.com.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very nice product!! Great writeup as well! Im wondering how they compare to the chock-n-lock style that mount vertically between the tires as i was getting close to buying a pair of those (1 for each side). Any thoughts? which keep the trailer more secure from movement?
Thanks Doug!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Sayonara said:


> Im wondering how they compare to the chock-n-lock style that mount vertically between the tires... ...Any thoughts? which keep the trailer more secure from movement?


DT,

We are heading out for our first sortie in a couple of weeks, I'll let you know what I find. I had the Outback home this weekend for de-winterizing (that's where the photos are from), but I did not have the stabilizers down, so it's hard to say.

My sense is that they might do a pretty good job. The spread that I set up on the Onestep really locks the chocks into the tires firmly, I don't think they are going to allow any movement there, but we will see.

One thing to keep in mind with the chock-n-locks is that in spite of the name, they are not rated as wheel chocks designed to keep the trailer from rolling away (says so right in the instructions of mine), they are only supposed to be used to reduce trailer rocking movement. By the same token, the Onestep is a true chock, and makes no claim regarding reduced wiggle. So it may be a bit of an apples and oranges sort of thing.

As I said, I'll let you know after our first outing.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doug...sounds like a great product for the Outback Store. Get them to drop the price a bit and BLAMO!!!! They will have massive orders.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

A little pricey, but a great idea. Can't see buying just one so $120 + shipping and tax is a little beyond my 'discretionary' limit. I'll have to check with the DW first.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Great !! review Doug, thanks for posting it.







As others I'll will look toward reading your report after field testing.

Ed


----------



## HDOutbackers (Feb 28, 2008)

Doug,

That was an excellent writup. Do you work for a catalog writing scripts/ads? Equalizer should hire you as their advertising writer. I don't think a pro could have done a better job with the copy and photos.

I will certainly look into the equipment but the price seems a bit high. Thanks much for the information.

T


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> Im wondering how they compare to the chock-n-lock style that mount vertically between the tires... ...Any thoughts? which keep the trailer more secure from movement?


DT,

We are heading out for our first sortie in a couple of weeks, I'll let you know what I find. I had the Outback home this weekend for de-winterizing (that's where the photos are from), but I did not have the stabilizers down, so it's hard to say.

My sense is that they might do a pretty good job. The spread that I set up on the Onestep really locks the chocks into the tires firmly, I don't think they are going to allow any movement there, but we will see.

One thing to keep in mind with the chock-n-locks is that in spite of the name, they are not rated as wheel chocks designed to keep the trailer from rolling away (says so right in the instructions of mine), they are only supposed to be used to reduce trailer rocking movement. By the same token, the Onestep is a true chock, and makes no claim regarding reduced wiggle. So it may be a bit of an apples and oranges sort of thing.

As I said, I'll let you know after our first outing.

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
OK, Thanks Doug !!


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Waaay nice product!









Waaay steep price!









I think I'll stick to my homemade cheapo ones until the price comes down a bit... Okay, maybe about half that amount!

Does anyone know where they are made?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Too Cool









Thor


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Nice product, way wrong price.

My homemade blocks of wood for <$5 will suffice.

Thanks for sharing anyway.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If you have a bad back or knees or both, the price is just perfect. All in how bad you need them.

John


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

$60.95







They are nice.... Maybe buy one, and another one later.... I keep looking at them


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

If I remember right even the prototypes were great build quality. The production model looks to be just as well built. They might even pass the "I forgot to remove them before moving" test. If I didn't have some already. They are not much more than the other types, cost wise.


----------



## 06Outback (May 24, 2011)

PDX Doug,

As BlueWedge mentioned you did do a good job on the presentation, but I found in this forum for the Fastway Onestep Tandum Axle Wheel Chock that your pic's the chock is upside dowm. According to Fastway youtube demonstration link attached the flat portion of the rail are to step on to lock down the chocks:


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

For any who are interested in the chocks, Camping World currently has them on sale for $34.99 on its website, with free shipping.
Happy shopping!
http://www.campingworld.com/shopping/item/fastway-onestep-tandem-axle-wheel-chock/57758


----------



## Eorb (Nov 5, 2008)

Am I missing a coupon or something, it shows $44.99 when I checked.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Yeap, they are neat, but certainly not new....
Old thread

And, after 5 years, they are still doing good. They were made by Fastway in Payette, ID. Apparently, the idea and company name were sold or moved to Utah. There old website is also not good anymore.

I removed the cable after about a year and put on a U clamp. It works much better.


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Looks like the original FastWay web site is gone.... Too bad....


----------

